# If you like UA cold gear look at this:  Duofold



## Signal_24 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.duofold.com/

I love this stuff.  I've found it at Dicks and Sports Authority.   I sweat like a hawg and do not get wet under my vest and freeze and stay dry as a bone.    It has anti micro bacteria protection built in and I dont smell like a dead mule when I take of my vest.  Plus the stuff is cheaper, softer, and does not make me itch. Its found where they sell the snow ski stuff in the store. I put my stamp of approval on this one as a sure winner!


----------



## gastrohman (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, interesting.  Never heard of the stuff, but looks interesting.  May have to give it a shot.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 2, 2008)

*I've got an old Duofold thermal shirt*

It has two layers and the outer one is made of nylon, cotton and wool. 
Those were the days before the $50 and above, high quality thermal wear.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 19, 2009)

Technically, pigs do not sweat, but we know what u mean.


----------

